# Bella may not be a purebred !



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

turns out one of her parents may have been a hyena !


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Cute pic :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, she looks so embarrassed by it too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: LMAO so hard :lol: :lol:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

LMHO!!!!!!!!!

too too cute - poor thing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She seems to be saying, "Mom not now!!! I'm not ready yet." LOL :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL! Fantastic pic! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL that is tooo cute!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is hilarious!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  That pic is priceless :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao - gr8 pic!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL that's a riot!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

check out the mohawk!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh that's hilarious. Poor baby probaly didn't want all of us to know though.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Aww, poor little Bella - she seems so ashamed!

Can I put in an APB on bath-time pics? I love em & I need em!

Right Now!

More, more, more bath-time pics!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Bewteen the pic and the title ..that is just too funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

HAHAHA! That's hillarious!!! I just love seeing pictures of Bella, chihuahua or hyena hehehe :lol: Great pic!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine what is going through her mind in that moment.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor little Bella!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes still perfect to us


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LMAO!!!! That is a great pic!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

lol so cute :lol:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

That is so funny! And, YES, very hyena like!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Talk about your bad hair days! That's a cute pic!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

LOL, Poor Bella!  It's like "Mommy, how could you???" but we love it! :laughing6: She's too too cute to be a hyena tho'. :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love bella!! she 's so unique :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

